# Stupid school!



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

At UGA there's a smoking ban going around the student council. Tomorrow night at 8 they're having an open forum for students to voice they're opinion. What is also tomorrow night? My damned Organic Chemistry exam.

_They knew._

Hopefully they'll still be going by the time I get done with my exam, so I can voice my opinion.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

There's an organization that's been going around schools in the southeast trying to push a strong anti-tobacco agenda. They pushed through something at UF last year basically outlawing any and all tobacco product use anywhere on campus.

They've gotten bold enough to push the agenda that it's not about protecting other students from your smoke (a fair argument particularly in buildings and around entrances) to deciding that tobacco is bad for you and if you won't quit, they'll make you no matter where you are.

Thankfully, the UPD took a more pragmatic approach last fall during football season and left tailgaters alone.

Good luck. The pendulum always overswings no matter which way it's going.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad I am my age and not having to deal with this kind of crap. Freedoms are being taken away on so many levels that it's like cancer. Good luck if you can make it there.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

School in America, regardless if it's elementary, middle school, high school, or the most prestigous institutions of higher learning delivers a disillusioned aspect of freedom.

Regardless of which side of the spectrum you fall on, freedom is just that freedom. It isn't going to be discussed in the classroom and it will only be talked about in the home.

Fight for your rights, and make sure you don't have a weak voice when doing it.:horn:


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

College has changed. Didn't they fight for rights in the 60's and now they want them taking away?


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> School in America, regardless if it's elementary, middle school, high school, or the most prestigous institutions of higher learning delivers a disillusioned aspect of freedom.
> 
> Regardless of which side of the spectrum you fall on, freedom is just that freedom. It isn't going to be discussed in the classroom and it will only be talked about in the home.
> 
> Fight for your rights, and make sure you don't have a weak voice when doing it.:horn:


Schools have become indoctrination centers for training young people to accept what ever SOMEONE ELSE thinks is good for them, so long as that person is in a position of authority and of the SAME IDEOLOGY as the leadership of the school.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

baderjkbr said:


> College has changed. Didn't they fight for rights in the 60's and now they want them taking away?


I am not saying that everything was wrong, but this is my theory.

The people of the 1960's fell for a lot of claptrap about "freedom" when it was absolutely about giving control of your life to the state. They read Marx, Engles, and followed Castro, Che, Lenin, Trotsky and then used those theories to expound about "freedom".

You could not get more wrong then linking anything remotely like freedom to the thinking of those people.

What happened, as is predictable, those 1960's people grew up.

Some of them realized what they were spouting off about was stupid, idealistic and WRONG. They went on with their lives.

Some others can NEVER admit they were wrong, because they are weak and selfish. And because they cannot be wrong, then the world around them MUST BE what is wrong. So in their egocentric and narcissistic manner, they think that they must change the WORLD to fit into THEIR mold.

The best places to do this are government and institutes of learning, to enforce policy and shape young minds to think like they do.

What irony, that the people that shouted against "fascists" in the 1960's, BECAME the fascists in the 1990's onward.

To the OP, fight it, be vocal, be the squeaky wheel, use their own techniques against them.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

phatmax said:


> I am not saying that everything was wrong, but this is my theory.
> 
> The people of the 1960's fell for a lot of claptrap about "freedom" when it was absolutely about giving control of your life to the state. They read Marx, Engles, and followed Castro, Che, Lenin, Trotsky and then used those theories to expound about "freedom".
> 
> ...


Quite possibly the best post I have ever read on any forum. Bravo for speaking the truth and speaking it clearly.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

phatmax said:


> I am not saying that everything was wrong, but this is my theory.
> 
> The people of the 1960's fell for a lot of claptrap about "freedom" when it was absolutely about giving control of your life to the state. They read Marx, Engles, and followed Castro, Che, Lenin, Trotsky and then used those theories to expound about "freedom".
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct!! I fell for some of that crap myself when I was young, idealistic and quite foolish. I know better now.

Great post!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

phatmax said:


> I am not saying that everything was wrong, but this is my theory.
> 
> The people of the 1960's fell for a lot of claptrap about "freedom" when it was absolutely about giving control of your life to the state. They read Marx, Engles, and followed Castro, Che, Lenin, Trotsky and then used those theories to expound about "freedom".
> 
> ...


my RG giver outer is again in the shop.....would someone please bump this man for me


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> my RG giver outer is again in the shop.....would someone please bump this man for me


I got him earlier Bull. Won't let me give twice.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! I think too much sometimes, makes my brain full of sorts of stuff..:boom:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Write them a very well though out proof read professional letter, and sned it before the meeting and mention you regret being unable to attend due to academic requirements P:

They're doing this on my campus (i dont live on campus so i dont really care) but i remember the days of chillin on the quad smoking hookah, especially during tour days. good times. Just bring it up with them, be honest and give them a little leeway (agree that you should not smoke near buildings, etc etc. but argue for freedom of smoking! I know ours will probably not pass as a good deal of faculty smoke cigars/pipes along with some of our campus security members. though i could certainly go for people smoking cigs in front of me walking to class. yuck!


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Freedoms are being taken away on so many levels that it's like cancer. Good luck if you can make it there.


That's the definition of the Progressive (bowel) Movement:ballchain:


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

phatmax said:


> I am not saying that everything was wrong, but this is my theory.
> 
> The people of the 1960's fell for a lot of claptrap about "freedom" when it was absolutely about giving control of your life to the state. They read Marx, Engles, and followed Castro, Che, Lenin, Trotsky and then used those theories to expound about "freedom".
> 
> ...


Superb post. I was in the last class (1969) at Dartmouth College that had ROTC and it was banned because of the younger students listening to the press and liberal politicians who wanted to limit the military's chance to train officers to further their own political agendas. Unfortunately the young impressionable students bought it and limited their chances for training and scholarships. Sometimes protest is not the best solution.


----------

